# Frankenstein's Monster



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

This has been completed for several years and serving as a stand up skeleton. He has been running off a PLC and CD player in the past years. This year he gets a makeover to be Frankentein's Monster running off DMX. Also added servo control to the jaw this year, also running off of DMX. Vixen software will allow me to change programs and voice much easier than reprogramming a PLC.






The skeleton head didn't work so I had to create a new armature for the mouth. Here is the armature without the mask.






Here is the completed head with mask installed.






OK, last video on this guy. He is finally completed as far as I'm going to go for this year.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing! Job! Love IT!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If he were in our yard, I believe we'd have folks coming back for return visits just to watch him


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A lot of work and a lot of genius was put into that! I wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Amazing! I've always wanted to do something that elaborate, but cost was always a huge factor. Any Idea how much you have into this guy? I'm guessing you have over 10 cylinders, selenoids, a few servos, and the means to control it all (DMX). The metal is probably insignificant compared to the other mechanics.

Well Done!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice. Animated props are always impressive and this is just top-tier. Can't wait for the makeover


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

It has 12 air cylinders, 11 solenoids and a 3 channel servo drive but I am currently only using one channel to control the jaw. Everything is controlled by DMX using a DIY interface boards. I have always worked at places that ended up getting rid of numerous air cylinders, PLC's, solenoids, etc. so they cost me nothing. If I had to buy everything I wouldn't be able to afford these either. If I had to guess all the pneumatics alone would run several $1000's.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool...great job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, I wanna see him with that mask on! Does the jaw move well under it?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nicely done! I love the shoulder/arm joint configuration - great solution for complex movement.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, i bow to you sir, great job on the animation!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like Your solution for the shoulder rotation.. was that copied?? or did you design that yourself??? Either way it's a magnificent solution.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My God, that is impressive to another level there. That is jaw droppingly fantastic. You have got be an engineer. I am almost speachless after watching this video and seeing all the work and the beauty of the build on this thing. You sir get an AAAA+++++ for showing me such awe inspiring work. I hope someday i can work up to your level.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow....................


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh snap that is good!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool! I wish I was that skilled in mechanical/electrical. My only issue would be the mechanical sounds coming from the movement. Is that just loud due to where you were filming it, or is it normally going to "pop" like that? That's one of the reasons I've avoided pneumatics and servos...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool! I need to get some body movement into my Frankie one of these days.

Is that mask in the background what you're using? I hope you can find a way not to lose all that movement through the latex.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

The shoulder mechanics are my design. I laid everything out on CAD before cutting metal. This allowed be to work out the mechanics first. 

Once you put props outside you don't hear any of the mechanical/pneumatic switching. My haunt has music and talking between characters. Between that and all the Tots talking/screaming you definitely don't hear any unwanted noises. 

I haven't mounted the mask yet so don't know how well it will translate the mouth movement. Keeping my fingers crossed. Still trying to decide exactly how to anchor the mask to the skelly.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice, love the animatronics.....I'm merely a sculptor, maybe someday........


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is excellent!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love this!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You're controlling that with Vixen?!? I've never seen anyone do such an elaborate animation using that software. Impressive.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes it's controlled with Vixen. My yard haunt actually has 6 animatronic props, 9 singing pumpkins, approimately 20 dimmable light channels, and a new 8 channel audio switcher, all controlled through Vixen. The audio switcher will allow me to have the props banter back and forth with speakers for each prop. 

I love the versitility of Vixen.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW!!! That is impressive!!!


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Just added a video of the completed head with the Frankenstein mask installed. Turned out better than I expected for a latex mask. Wasn't sure how well the mouth would open or if it would wrinkle.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

OK I don't know why I haven't seen your posts. Probably because I'm a static haunter. We may need to talk.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, this is fricken' cool. That's a great mask, movement, etc. Well done!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!!!! That is absolutely fantastic. Brilliant work 


Lauriebeast said:


> Very nice, love the animatronics.....I'm merely a sculptor, maybe someday........


Laurie, I don't think "merely" is a word that would EVER be used to describe your sculpting abilities!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

out of this world .takes prop building to a new level


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2006)

First I have to say that is one of the coolest animatronics I have seen outside of WDW. Really top notch and something to aspire to!

I am very interested in moving from writing all my routines in VB and using Vixen. You mentioned you used a DIY board for the servo drive. Any chance you would like to share that design? I am building 48 channels of dimmable lighting using the Renard SS24 boards, but really want to incorporate servo drive into my projects.

Thanks, Harry


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy Jac-o-Lanterns man!
Do you work for NASA or something???
I love Frankenstein monsters and yours is one of the best I seen!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow. Just wow....


----------

